# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Yar-Zun, The Barbed Devil's Lands

## Diamond

*Map*



*Created in:*  Photoshop

*Review:*
This year marks four years that lesopeso's been a Guild member, and every year has seen a marked improvement and refinement of his style and artistic ability.  Yar-Zun is no exception.  It is a map influenced by the styles of other esteemed Guild members, but remains distinctly unique.  Lesopeso's choices in presentation, color, and overall feel are second to none.




> Hello folks!
> I present you my latest personal work, started some time ago: Yar-Zun, the barbed devil's lands!
> Short story: Some time ago, I decided to drawn a map with a different style, something less "ordinary-fantasy" and with different color schemes.
> While I was sketching the landmass, I realized that the shape I was randomly drawing resembled an human face, like a man with beard..
> So I decided to build something around this concept: an outlandish place where small opulent kingdoms rules over a land of sand, rocks and blood..
> The original plan was to add many more details, but since I already have so many WIP, and in the next weeks I will have less time , I decided to post it right away.
> 
> I was inspired by "Telduria" (Max) and "Baelor world" (Jared Blando).
> While I was sketching the landmass, I realized that the shape resembled an old-evil man, so the name "Barbed Devil's Lands", then I build around it.
> ...


*Finished Map Thread:*
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...473#post281473

----------


## Diamond

Congrats to lesopeso, for a fantastic piece of work!  Your Cartographer's Choice Scroll award should show up next to your name any second now, and your map will be featured on the front page within the next few hours.

Awesome map, and well-deserved award.

----------


## arsheesh

Congrats Leopeso, wonderful work!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## J.Edward

Congratulations Leso.  :Very Happy: 
Well deserved.

----------


## - Max -

Congrats Leso, a fine map indeed !

----------


## ChickPea

Congratulations! Well deserved award.  :Smile:

----------


## snodsy

Beautiful work lesopeso and congrats on the award and looking forward to seeing more!

----------


## Ilanthar

Congrats Lesopeso! This map is a beautiful piece which invites the imagination to travel  :Smile: .

----------


## Tom

Thank you very much for the award guys! and thanks for the kind words!! It's always an honor and a pleasure when someone admire your work  :Smile: 
This awesome community motivated me to do a lot of things!
I hope to post soon the commission project I'm working on!

cheers

Tom

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Fantastic work! Congrats  :Very Happy:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Congrats lesopeso! A well deserved award for a wonderful map.  :Smile:

----------


## Apopas

Wonderful!

----------


## Balipio

Wow!  Really nice work

----------


## Bogie

Congrats Leso!!! Great Map!!

----------


## Cirias

Lovely map, Leso, congrats! How long did this take to create? The style is just gorgeous.

----------


## Robert Boucher

Mind blowing lesopeso, love the color and feel to the whole thing. The towns are so realistically placed its awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## ravek

Very nice work!  How much do you consider realistic climatology when you create a map?

----------


## AlamoFiteCat

Impressive work! The colours are amazing. Not intrusive at all and blend very well. Loved the border as well.

----------


## LargusMeans

Absolutely blown away by this map. Really love it.

----------


## loottheroom

This is beautiful. Congratulations!

----------


## Teresa Green

It's amazing. My Congrats

----------


## DoctorStranger

really lovely map  :Smile:

----------


## umbraldragon

I've seen your map before and wanted to use it for a campaign in my own game system, but I didn't know how to go about it.  You did a great job, keep up the great work.

----------

